# Where to find Biocube replacement ballast



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I just bought a used Biocube 29 and one of the compact fluorescent lights will briefly flicker when I turn it on, then go out completely. I haven't been able to get it to stay on for more than a second or two. I know it's not the bulb that is the issue because it works fine in the other fixture.

I think this means that I need to replace the ballast (opinions?). Does anyone know where I might find a replacement ballast? 

Thanks,

Brian


----------

